
React、Redux , Nothing to it - ziaochina
React that can&#x27;t see the jsx.<p>Redux that can&#x27;t see connect.<p>Start that can&#x27;t see webpack.<p>A front-end framework that you can understand at a glance, simplicity does not mean simple.<p>makajs.org, trying it might surprise you.
======
cwhy
Bit of advice to you: I know you what to share your thoughts on this
particular package. But this kind of post just looks like an ad and insincere.

(edit) PS: Make sure it is to scale when you enlarge images.

~~~
ziaochina
Thanks for your suggestion, first post , : )

------
ziaochina
[https://www.makajs.org](https://www.makajs.org)

